
Show HN: A Skull Made of Fire - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/fireEffect/?message=%E2%98%A0
======
atum47
I don't think a lot of people have seen this, so I'm posting again.

Source code is here:
[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/fireEffect](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/fireEffect)

------
atum47
it has been brought to my attention that this won't work on iPhone / safari.
I'll fix it tomorrow

~~~
atum47
it doesn't work on iphone cause safari won't allow canvas to work properly on
it's last update (you need to disable cross site tracking for this to work)

